
The Strange Story of How a Chairman at McKinsey Made Millions Off His Maid - nols
http://www.thenation.com/article/the-strange-true-story-of-how-a-chairman-at-mckinsey-made-millions-of-dollars-off-his-maid/
======
DrScump
already posted earlier in the day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538662)

